# Powerhead For 125G



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 125g with 10 sm caribe. Should I get 2 koralia 1050 or just 1 large powerhead? How strong does it need to be? I was also thinking of maybe getting 2 1400gph powerheads but I think thats a little excessive. I want this powerheads to be large enough for when they get full size not really wanting to replace them in a couple years.


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Personally... I would go with one large one. Just make sure you position it so that your fish have a dead-zone to rest. If the fish are really small, then I would go for a smaller one for now and get a larger ph when they grow bigger. It's best to place it lengthwise in your tank so that is simulates a moving river (More natural for the fish)


----------

